# Cena FU's Vinnie Mac at indy show!



## Bob Hubbard (May 26, 2007)

John Cena appeared at a small indy show at Triton  High School in Byfield Ma. Cena ended up being the ref in the main event, and who stopped in to get punked out but Dr.McMahon himself.

The event was put on to raise money for the local police dept (Cena's brother's a cop there) and the local M.A.D.D. chapter.

Dave Scherer has the full write up.


Poor quality video is up on Youtube


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2007)

I love it when these folks go out of their way to help raise money for various organizations


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

It is great when they do help th community, they are a great group of athletes.


----------



## The Master (May 28, 2007)

Cena gets an undeserved bad rap due in part to his "thug" gimmick. Guy has a lot of heart though, and is probably one of the most well rounded guys on the roster. He's got how many finishing moves again?


----------

